# Karma and reincarnantion



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Has anyone ever had the feeling that they've lived before? Do you feel like this SA suffering comes from a past life?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

No - not me.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Smallfry said:


> Has anyone ever had the feeling that they've lived before? Do you feel like this SA suffering comes from a past life?


Yes we all have had past lives. Many many past lives. I've seen my past lives. Karma to me is just the Ying Yang. The balance. If you do something in a different lifetime. That memory will be stored in your subconscious mind. For your next life. Karma is part of the balance. The natural laws of the universe. There is an opposite to everything. It's finding that balance which is key.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I also believe in past lives, but I don't have much else to add to this conversation to be honest, since I'm so up in the air about the specifics of my beliefs.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Even as a Christian, I still believe in reincarnation, but to me karma is more of a fact. It's just another word for action.

e.g. Everyone though John was the reincarnated Elijah


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I believe we probably definitely had past lives but I do not believe what psychics say about it because it can't be proven. I think of clairvoyance by definition is what can be proven in this world.


----------



## GunsnRoses (Nov 15, 2010)

Its interesting that you ask. Im getting a past life regression soon to see if my social anxiety is related. But someone once told me they thought I was an indigo child (this person had been doing spiritual work for 30 years and is trusted by my family) sent to earth from another planet to help others through darkness. sweet.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Personally I've had no experience along these lines. However two people who are very intelligent, level-headed and sane have reported past memories to me. So... I'm undecided.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes. I completely believe in reincarnation. There are some accounts of people who remember their past lives on youtube, very interesting stuff, I find it fascinating


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Yes I feel so out of place in this time period. Mainly because the lack of moral relativity, the disconnection to nature, and the huge pursuit people seem to have for material wealth. None of it makes any sense to me, yet I understand values such as honor, compassion, sincerity, courage. I seek to do things with passion and to find insight within every aspect of thought and action.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

perhaps


----------



## Out of this World (Jul 16, 2011)

I do believe in rebirth
Since my grandfather gave his account of his near death experience in France in the first world war. Being gassed in the trenches by the German army but then leaving his body and witnessing from above, his body being put into an ambulance by other British soldiers. 
His account spurred me into looking deeper.
I did a regression session where I recounted my last past life as a German Soldier living in Bonn Germany and having fought in the second world war against the Allies on the western front, surviving that encounter only to live out the rest of my days a bitter war veteran living in Bonn. Apparently I died an alcoholic in 1950 or thereabouts.
That life is perhaps the reason I suffer social anxiety in this life.
Everything has to be balanced eventually. 
I like this website

http://livingwithsoul.com/


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do believe in reincarnation. This is a nice website. 
http://www.reincarnationforum.com/


----------



## Out of this World (Jul 16, 2011)

jet10 is right 
Whilst we dwell in the negative past we will always be slave to it.
But really we don't have a real past or future there is only ever *Now* is real.
Past and future are just a mental construct.
Read: The Power of Now by Ekhart Tolle and you can free yourself from the mental bonds of past and future.


----------



## Out of this World (Jul 16, 2011)

“He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has.” — Epictetus
That is acknowledging the present.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

While I do agree that only in the NOW can you take action.

I don't believe that Ekhart Tolle is completly 100% right that the past is just a mental construct. The past exists regardless of whether we are here to remember it or not.

I read this amazing book called Journey of Souls by Michael Newton, which is all about past lives and reincarnation. I now believe strongly in both because the book was very scientific and structured.


----------



## daniel83 (Jul 25, 2010)

do you believe that we all 'deserved' SA because of some actions in our past life? I want to believe in Karma etc. but it sounds so unfair to me! Or am I understanding karma wrong, could someone clear me up? ^^


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

From the Journey of Souls book I read, it spoke about 'we' as people, before we reincarnate, choose how easy or difficult a life will be.

People that choose easy lives tend to grow less than people who choose difficult lives. Karma is not really supposed to be a punishment, but a way of correcting mistakes from the past and learning certain lessons.

But thats just my intepretation from what I've read.

I believe SA or any issue, is a challenge we're supposed to try and overcome in whatever way works best for each individual. We'll hopefully all beat it one day.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

moke64916 said:


> Yes we all have had past lives. Many many past lives. I've seen my past lives. Karma to me is just the Ying Yang. The balance. If you do something in a different lifetime. That memory will be stored in your subconscious mind. For your next life. Karma is part of the balance. The natural laws of the universe. There is an opposite to everything. It's finding that balance which is key.


heyy!!!! I know you from the Spiritual forum lol! 

as for me, I did hear that karma can be carried on from past lives.. that is a troubling notion for me tho lol.. but as it is, I know many reasons from this life why I am afflicted with anxiety.. but I have hope that I can get to the bottom of it, hopefully soon


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a difficult subject for me. I know that God exists, but the Christian church does not acknowledge reincarnation, but yet I was told who I was in my last life, and it really fits in many ways. It also explains social phobia. Yet the Christian church seems to suggest that Christianity and reincarnation are mutually exclusive. So that is an ongoing problem for me.


----------



## Beyond Infinity (Jul 16, 2009)

daniel83 said:


> do you believe that we all 'deserved' SA because of some actions in our past life? I want to believe in Karma etc. but it sounds so unfair to me! Or am I understanding karma wrong, could someone clear me up? ^^


there is nothing mystical about it, it is simply the law of action and reaction.

generally speaking:

a good action or thought often produces a good result
a good action or thought sometimes produces a bad result
a bad action or thought often produces a bad result
a bad action or thought sometimes produces a good result

in addition, an action or thought might not bear fruit until long in the future or, in theory, even in another life. it's not determinism though, because the course of old actions is constantly being altered by new ones.

the cause of my SA is relatively straightforward. i can see how being isolated gave rise to SA, why i chose to isolate myself because of certain judgements i had made, how the social environment I was raised in led me to form those judgements, and so on and on. what little, if any, it has to do with a past life is not my concern.

to sum it up, "all that we are is a result of what we have thought." this we should contemplate thoroughly.


----------



## smilies34 (Aug 7, 2011)

There is a great book by Craig Hamilton-parker called "what to do when your dead!' It's fascinating. It is funny to think you may be spiritually older and wiser than your Grandma! It can explain why some children assume the roles of parent in a parent child relationship. I've always felt both my parents were immature! Funny, but true, I had better insights to life as a nine year old than they did as 30 somethings!


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

i have kind of believed it for awhile....According to this astrology/reincarnation book, my birthdate/numerology whatever numbers reveal that I used to be a famous person and this was after I found out( i was like 10 years old) I had this strong connection with this dead celebrity not in like a fangirl way at all. some other things kind of lined up. sort of explained my SA too. kind of creeped me out...I'm not gonna say who it was because you'd think I was crazy. you probably already think I am anyways haha


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ What I was told about my last life also explains social phobia. Having said that, I am not completely certain that reincarnation is true.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> This is a difficult subject for me. I know that God exists, but the Christian church does not acknowledge reincarnation, but yet I was told who I was in my last life, and it really fits in many ways. It also explains social phobia. Yet the Christian church seems to suggest that Christianity and reincarnation are mutually exclusive. So that is an ongoing problem for me.


yes, it's hard... I was raised Christian (albeit not strictly) and am discovering all these new beliefs.. however.... I never really thought the bible should be taken verbatim.. and I think the picture that is created of God is not right.. We should not be fearful and whatnot.. new things that I am finding are more comfortable but also seem to make more sense.. I believe in Jesus, but I just don't think that God really wants people to do what they have done with religion.. 
I think what's most important is your relationship with him and how you translate that in the way you respond to the world. I actually think that the misunderstanding of God I've learned has put a damper on my relationship with Him.. and I don't really know Him at all.. but perhaps now that I see this I can continue on this diverged road and develop a much better relationship with God.. maybe I thought I loved Him cuz I had to? and was told he is good? but there are so many stories of how merciless he was... I don't think I was really taught about why/how I should love Him.. other than that blah blah blah God is very loving, you must love Him.. ah well.. I feel like if I don't call myself a Christian that I will be wrong... but that just means you believe in Christ right? so... I think it's possible to be a Christian and still adopt these other views and learn more and progress spiritually.. and even take matters into your own hands in certain regards... 
I also stopped believing in Hell a while ago... doesn't it seem more likely that Hell is the personal turmoil we create with our inner demons? Well not everyone has inner demons.. but isn't it more likely that trauma on that plane is more ultimate punishment than physical things like fire and um sharp objects? it's not like your body goes to Hell... so can a soul really feel burned, stabbed, etc..? If the bible is to be believed whole-heartedly, well, there are so many analogies in there, right?? You can't possibly say what is meant to be taken literally and what is symbolic.. and pretty much any source that interprets the bible interprets some things literally and some figuratively. when speaking of Hell it could be something more akin to mental suffering..
hmm I better stop rambling now :b


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunshine009 said:


> I believe we probably definitely had past lives but I do not believe what psychics say about it because it can't be proven. I think of clairvoyance by definition is what can be proven in this world.


I'm just telling you what the Scriptures say about us.

The beginning is talking about when the priests made sacrifices in the old testiment in the temple. It was symbolic of the sacrifice to come. (Jesus)

*Hebrews 9 :23* It was necessary, then, for the copies of the heavenly things to be purified with these sacrifices, but the heavenly things themselves with better sacrifices than these. *24* For Christ did not enter a sanctuary made with human hands that was only a copy of the true one; he entered heaven itself, now to appear for us in God's presence. *25* *Nor did he enter heaven to offer himself again and again,* the way the high priest enters the Most Holy Place every year with blood that is not his own*. 26 Otherwise Christ would have had to suffer many times since the creation of the world. But he has appeared once for all at the culmination of the ages to do away with sin by the sacrifice of himself. 27 Just as people are destined to die once, and after that to face judgment, 28 so Christ was sacrificed once to take away the sins of many; and he will appear a second time, not to bear sin, but to bring salvation to those who are waiting for him.*


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Albert11 said:


> I'm just telling you what the Scriptures say about us.
> 
> The beginning is talking about when the priests made sacrifices in the old testiment in the temple. It was symbolic of the sacrifice to come. (Jesus)
> 
> *Hebrews 9 :23* It was necessary, then, for the copies of the heavenly things to be purified with these sacrifices, but the heavenly things themselves with better sacrifices than these. *24* For Christ did not enter a sanctuary made with human hands that was only a copy of the true one; he entered heaven itself, now to appear for us in God's presence. *25* *Nor did he enter heaven to offer himself again and again,* the way the high priest enters the Most Holy Place every year with blood that is not his own*. 26 Otherwise Christ would have had to suffer many times since the creation of the world. But he has appeared once for all at the culmination of the ages to do away with sin by the sacrifice of himself. 27 Just as people are destined to die once, and after that to face judgment, 28 so Christ was sacrificed once to take away the sins of many; and he will appear a second time, not to bear sin, but to bring salvation to those who are waiting for him.*


I definitely believe all kinds of things could be possible, but exactly what? I don't know. I don't limit God


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

How is reincarnation explained? 

*Silly Question Alert* There are increasingly more people on the planet every day. If souls are equally reincarnated, then wouldn't that mean that the same amount of people would continually be born, not more or not less?

/ random question of the day...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> How is reincarnation explained?
> 
> *Silly Question Alert* There are increasingly more people on the planet every day. If souls are equally reincarnated, then wouldn't that mean that the same amount of people would continually be born, not more or not less?
> 
> / random question of the day...


The answer to your random question of the day is that more people have lived up to the time when the oldest person today was born than are alive today. That is a convoluted way of saying it.

Or:

number living today *< *total number living up to 1900

So it is possible for everyone living today to have had a previous life.

That is an odd question from someone called "ReincarnatedRose" (?)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Or, perhaps, new souls are being "created?"


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> This is a difficult subject for me. I know that God exists, but the Christian church does not acknowledge reincarnation, but yet I was told who I was in my last life, and it really fits in many ways. It also explains social phobia. Yet the Christian church seems to suggest that Christianity and reincarnation are mutually exclusive. So that is an ongoing problem for me.


For what it's worth, some Christians don't see a conflict. From Wikipedia:


> Geddes MacGregor, an Episcopalian priest who is Emeritus Distinguished Professor of Philosophy at the University of Southern California, Fellow of the Royal Society of Literature, a recipient of the California Literature Award (Gold Medal, non-fiction category), and the first holder of the Rufus Jones Chair in Philosophy and Religion at Bryn Mawr, demonstrates in his book _Reincarnation in Christianity: A New Vision of the Role of Rebirth in Christian Thought_,[116] *that Christian doctrine and reincarnation are not mutually exclusive belief systems*.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> The answer to your random question of the day is that more people have lived up to the time when the oldest person today was born than are alive today. That is a convoluted way of saying it.
> 
> Or:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. 

And why would that be an odd question? I don't believe in reincarnation - my username is meant in a metaphorical sense to imply a spiritual awakening and shedding of my old mental thought process - _but_ even if I did hold a literal belief in the concept of reincarnation, that doesn't mean that I would have to completely understand how reincarnation works and have zero questions about it.

Questioning things in life is how you learn, and no matter what stance you have on something, there should always be room for questions and the freedom to gain more insight...



Neptunus said:


> ^ Or, perhaps, new souls are being "created?"


Since I'm hearing a variety of answers, is this not a question that is clearly addressed in any kind of religious doctrine that includes the concept of reincarnation?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> Since I'm hearing a variety of answers, is this not a question that is clearly addressed in any kind of religious doctrine that includes the concept of reincarnation?


In Jainism there is a belief that the number of souls is infinite. I'm not sure if there's a consensus on this in Hinduism (since Hinduism is very sectarian), but it still wouldn't matter if the human population fluctuated- a soul can be in a dog or a parrot as easily as it can a human.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Albert11 said:


> I'm just telling you what the Scriptures say about us.
> 
> The beginning is talking about when the priests made sacrifices in the old testiment in the temple. It was symbolic of the sacrifice to come. (Jesus)
> 
> *Hebrews 9 :23* It was necessary, then, for the copies of the heavenly things to be purified with these sacrifices, but the heavenly things themselves with better sacrifices than these. *24* For Christ did not enter a sanctuary made with human hands that was only a copy of the true one; he entered heaven itself, now to appear for us in God's presence. *25* *Nor did he enter heaven to offer himself again and again,* the way the high priest enters the Most Holy Place every year with blood that is not his own*. 26 Otherwise Christ would have had to suffer many times since the creation of the world. But he has appeared once for all at the culmination of the ages to do away with sin by the sacrifice of himself. 27 Just as people are destined to die once, and after that to face judgment, 28 so Christ was sacrificed once to take away the sins of many; and he will appear a second time, not to bear sin, but to bring salvation to those who are waiting for him.*


Well I was taught that Jesus said John the Baptist was reincarnated from Elijah in church and that is also said in the bible. Jesus says "if you can accept it" as well. Upon further research some say Jesus could be saying that John is a type of Elijah but yet the church I grew up in said that John was Elijah and it was referred to as reincarnation.

The concept of reincarnation always has a death and judgment before it. I think of any continued living as a new life. It is not reincarnated without death and judgment. This is the christian moral equivalent of fairness for other cultures. It is respectable when no one knows anything else.

Some people think of reincarnation as their own doing however. They see themselves as god and think they chose this life here and they will choose the next. I see no evidence for that. I don't think we are the highest being, they do however.

I believe in the traditional sense of death and judgment and afterlife of christian doctrine. This is not a simple matter however and no one can say what only God really knows.


----------



## phi (Aug 1, 2011)

i see reincarnation as bearing children we reincarnated from 
"Adam and Eve"
so many of the parents fears and traumas are passed on
and karma is just another word for cause and effect


----------

